# reparation imac



## vm (20 Avril 2002)

quel est le + rapide pour se faire reparer
l'envoyer chez son revendur
ou par apple


----------



## melaure (20 Avril 2002)

Je crois que dans les deux cas c'est assez lent. Le vrai problème est le prix des réparations. Un des membres de mon AUG a vu la carte mère de son iMac 500 DV griller. Coût de la réparation chez son revendeur : 4000 francs. Presque quoi acheter le même modèle en occasion ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Délai  : 1 semaine

Le problème des revendeurs c'est que leur niveau de compétences sont très variés. Et malheureusement les bon techniciens se font de plus en plus rares.


----------



## imported_gael (21 Avril 2002)

Je viens de recevoir un coup de téléphone de mon revendeur concernant la réparation de mon imac 800 qui avait eu le probleme du superDrive avec le cd protégé (Céline DION). Le mac revient mardi soit 3 semaines après son envoi pour réparation. Je pense que le délai moyen est de deux à trois semaines.
Pour info le revendeur est la Fnac de Nancy.


----------



## vm (21 Avril 2002)

il est sous garantie


----------



## imported_gael (24 Avril 2002)

Enfin, après trois semaines, mon imac 800 est revenu de sa réparation suite au pb de cd protégé. Le Superdrive a été changé.
 Les gars de chez Apple m'ont noté sur le cd qui était resté coincé à l'intérieur qu'il ne fallait plus jamais mettre de cd protégé car sinon, le même problème se produirait.

A bon entendeur....


----------

